# New field, new year, same old weeds... is there a best time to spray?



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

OK, well we made it through the deluge... I mean winter, OK. I planted some winter wheat along some wash places, and it seemed to do a relatively decent job in holding most of the soil in place. I put in 3 different plantings. 20ac of Alfalfa/orchard, 10ac of Timothy, and 40ac of KBG/Orchard. The fields were previous corn/soybean rotation with a single year of Annual rye last summer.

In KY, we have had a ton of moisture all winter. And now, that it is beginning to warm up in the days, my fields are greening up rather nicely. HOWEVER, a lot/most of what I am seeing is Dead Nettle, henbit, and whatnot sprouting. I see some KBG and Orchard grass in the 'latest planted' pasture, and I see that at least some/most of my alfalfa/orchard and Timothy made it through, although I don't know how the stand is really going to look.

My question is... the weeds.

Should I spray these weeds? Is there a 'time' when it would be best? These pastures and hay fields were only planted last fall, but I'd like to keep them as clean as possible. I'm not trying to jump the gun, but neither do I want to ignore something better dealt with now rather than later. I suspect I need to just relax and let things grow and see what actually comes up. I put about $5K worth of seed down last year... I want to do what I can to make it work well.

If I 'should' spray... what would you recommend using on the fields?

Alfalfa/Orchard mix

Timothy straight

Bluegrass/Orchard


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I like to spray when the ground temperature gets above 50°. Not a lot to control weeds in alfalfa/grass mix. Butyrac is ok, but it has to be used very early in the weed growth stage.

Deadnettle and henbit are harder to kill. I use Rangestar or Brash on them because the added dicamba works well on those 2 weeds...and others. You cannot use these two herbicides on alfalfa, but they work great in grass. It is ideal to have 3 days in a row of above 60° to get an optimum kill when you spray.

Regards, Mike


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

http://www.clemson.edu/extension/publications/files/livestock-forages/lf14-pasture-weed-control-timing-chart-2017.pdf

The above link is Clemson's recommended timing for spraying for particular weeds. I didn't check to see if those you mentioned are on there, but it is a pretty good guide.

Reed


----------



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

So, I called the County Extension agent, and he came out and looked at the place. Said I did have some pretty heavy weed pressure with some 'light' grass. Basically, my grass appears to have been nipped by the frost, I guess. Because I put out good seed on good ground, and have maybe 20% of what I would have expected which was about 1/2 of what I put out.

He recommended a Dicamba mix of some sort (Weedmaster) then add Nitrogen and see what happens. I was going to spray this week, but the rain kept me out. I had planted some wheat in some wash areas which is growing like gangbusters, and I think it will shade out any grass growing in that area, so I popped on my batwing, and mowed the wheat as low as I could go. I realized that the weeds make up almost all of the greenery on my property. I just think I lost the grass stand early on. Anyway, I've been thinking about reseeding, however, I know that the weeds will win out. I'd like to keep the grass I have, even as paltry as it is. But I know that anything Dicamba based will negate planting anything for 30days.

Is there anything else that could take the place of Dicamba/Weedmaster and still allow me to plant grass seed?

I have a mix KBG/Orchard (Ginger/Harvestar). Some areas took OK... but I have a crap ton of dead nettle and other KY Soybean/corn related weeds.

How late can I plant grass, would you guess, and still have a good likelihood of a stand? (Lexington KY area)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is getting late to be planting grass, BUT, this appears to be a cool, wet, spring which will most likely have temps below normal during April....extending the planting time.

You can do one of two things. Either go ahead and sow grass seed heavy and live with the weeds until fall. OR, you can live with the grass you have and declare all out war on the weeds.

The first phase of war would be to use a Dicamba/2-4D herbicide and spray as soon as the temps are above 60° for three days in a row.

The 2nd phase would be when the summer broadleaf annuals are up and growing well. If you have some real tough broadleafs like Horsenettle, you will need to use Grazon. This needs to be sprayed in the early part of summer so that you will have at least 75 days before fall planting your grass.

Personally, I always choose to get the weeds under full control before I plant grass....but you do have the option of planting now and hit the weeds this fall.

Regards, Mike


----------

